# Identification a 2 facteurs



## yasser1180BXL (5 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir à tousse, j'ai un problème pour me connecter à iCloud sur mon nouvel IPad , il me demande l'identification à 2 facteurs, mais je n'est plus mon iPhone qui est en réparation, ni le numéro de téléphone qui a été désactivé..donc pas de confirmation via SMS, mais il me reste comme appareil de confiance l'Apple TV 4e générations, est-ce que c'est possible de recevoir la code sur celle ci ... 

En tout cas, je suis embarrassé ! Il faut attendre 2 semaines d'après Apple assistance!!


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
Désactiver l'identification le temps de récupérer l'iPhone...
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202664


----------



## yasser1180BXL (5 Mai 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Désactiver l'identification le temps de récupérer l'iPhone...
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202664



Je ne peut pas  obliger identification a deux facteur d'abord


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2017)

Aller dans un applestore avec la facture ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2017)

Il y a une clé de secours, à utiliser si on ne peut pas pas faire la confirmation avec le SMS.

Mais, pour pouvoir l'utiliser, il faut l'avoir noté avant de se retrouver dans cette situation.


----------

